# Food Safety News Mon 1/27/2020



## daveomak.fs (Jan 27, 2020)

Food Safety News
Mon 1/27/2020 4:01 AM





Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* Baby food recalled in UK due to tampering fears*
By News Desk on Jan 27, 2020 12:03 am Certain Cow & Gate baby food has been recalled from a supermarket in the United Kingdom because it may have been tampered with. Cow & Gate and Tesco are recalling 15 varieties of 7 plus month Cow & Gate baby food sold in jars by Tesco stores in the U.K. The Food Safety Authority of...  Continue Reading


* FDA sends warning letters about Foreign Supplier Verification Program violations*
By News Desk on Jan 27, 2020 12:01 am As part of its enforcement activities, the Food and Drug Administration sends warning letters to entities under its jurisdiction. Some letters are not posted for public view until weeks or months after they are sent. Business owners have 15 days to respond to FDA warning letters. Warning letters often are not issued until a company...  Continue Reading


* New York company recalls cheese in five states after tests find E. coli*
By News Desk on Jan 26, 2020 07:36 pm Random testing by state officials has found E. coli contamination in cotija cheese, spurring a recall in five states. The New York company Quesos La Ricura Ltd. is recalling an undisclosed number of packages of the cheese because they may be contaminated with Shiga toxin producing E. coli bacteria, according to test results from Florida...  Continue Reading


* Sanitizer found in milk; one person sick with recall underway*
By News Desk on Jan 26, 2020 03:25 pm Officials are reporting at least one person is sick in relation to milk that is now under recall because it is contaminated with a sanitizer. The Canadian Food Inspection Agency has posted a recall for seven varieties of milk packaged under two brands, Sealtest and L’ecole, c’est nourissant. The recall notice does not include how...  Continue Reading


----------



## JamesKing (Sep 3, 2020)

of thank you, very informative article!


----------



## JoanHodges (Oct 22, 2020)

I enjoy reading such articles, to tell you the truth, they are pretty useful, especially if they're about baby food. Our children form our future, so their feeding is actually important. I try to purchase only bio and organic products. When my boy was smaller, he used to like holle formula, it was his favorite formula after my milk. I hadn't known why he liked it so much, but then I realized it was owing to the fact that it's all natural and organic. He felt that all ingredients there pretty natural. Now I'm really satisfied that back then I managed to discover this online baby food shop with affordable prices and qualitative products offered there.


----------

